# how many times



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi to everyone i have just had my fourth failiure in egg share i was just wondering if anyone has donated more than that because i dont think my clinic will allow more than that i have to wait to see doctor next tuesday good luck to everyone receiving treatment      love jo xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear you have suffered 4 failed IVF  i think we have one lady that has had 5/6 goes so i think it all depends on the person do you know if your donations have been succesful i know this may be very hard to find out but that might help give you some answers 

 really hope it's good news at the doctors 
Sara xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

At our clinic i think it doesn't matter about the amount of times you've donated but the amount of eggs you've donated, I think there is a limit on how many you can donate. I remember signing something along those line when i first donated.

Love and luck.
Kim.x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi sara and kim   thanks for you're replys i dont know if any of the ladies who recieved my eggs were succesfull or not i think i can find out but dont really want to ask the question scared how ill react im sure and hope that it worked for some of them as ive had 5 failures donated 4 times so surely if nobody resulted in a pregnancy there could be somthing wrong with my eggs and the clinic would pick up on that. At first my clinic said that you could only donate 3 times but that cant be true because ive done more than that now im just praying that my fet works when i have that because if that fails and they wont let me donate again that will be my ivf rollercoaster over as i cant afford to pay private      anyway sorry to be so depressing i really hope that both of you are succesfull in youre treatments loads of love jo xxxx


----------

